# Anyone successfully come off Fluoxetine / Prozac?



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

After a period of depression earlier in life I started taking 20mg of Fluoxetine which turned my life around - literally a wonder drug as far as I was concerned and got me back on the straight and narrow.... other than the sexual dysfunction side effects - not being able to finish the job. Bugger. But that wasn't as bad as the depression so I stayed on them for 9 years.

Last year I felt like knocking them on the head as the side effects were getting me down so made the mistake of stopping cold turkey. Wow - major symptoms - anxiety, despair, suicidal thoughts, panic attacks - the works, so within 2 weeks I was back on them and almost straight away everything was fine again.... apart from the side effects which are now really getting me down again.

So I went to see my Dr again who said it was a mistake to go cold turkey and this time I should wean myself off them gradually over a month. I'm really frightened of slipping back into depression again after my last experience, as part of my brain tells me that I still need them and coming off them is a bad idea.

The Dr seemed uninterested in exploring other drugs as he said it's just a factor of SSRI medication and the non-SSRI alternatives have their own side effects which can be much worse that taking forever to or not being able to blow your load.

Has anyone else suffered with this issue or been able to successfully come off Fluoxetine/Prozac and how did it go?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

it's usually suggested that you taper down over a month or two with most ssri's, so cut down maybe 5mg at a time and see how you get on.

id also say your Dr I pretty s**t if he doesn't want to explore other alternatives, it sounds like he has little understanding of those type of meds, either push him on it or see a different Dr.


----------



## CandleLitDesert (Mar 8, 2015)

I did after 4-5 months on them i came off, i will be honest it wasn't easy i even got brain zaps which was the feeling of little electric shocks when moving your head to fast or looking at bright lights and increased anxiety and suicidal idealation, after 2 months off of them this all stopped.

doctors tried me on a few different ones but it wasn't untill i went thought the local counseling service which was amazing they finally reccomended to my doctor i should be taking mirtazapine which is what i'm still on now for quite a few months and has helped to no end.

defo get a second opinion or see another doctor if yours seems abit useless! one of the female doctors at my surgery wasn't going to give me repeat safe to say i havent seen her since.

goodluck sorting it out!


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm in the process of tapering off escitalopram - from 20mg - I'm dropping 2.5mg a week and now down to 5mg. Feel a bit odd, the odd headache and plenty of motion sickness. Feel so much better now.

I'm supplementing with vitD, fish oil, gym, sunbed once a week (and I suppose 500mg test a week)

It's not a breeze but imho like pct don't let it get inside your head.


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

A few years back, I spent 6 months on them and suffered the same side effect straight away but around the 6-month mark I noticed that my hair was also falling out so I decided I had to stop them. I'd been having counselling and CBT at this point and had also made quite a few positive decisions in my life so the timing seemed right too.

GP advised tapering off them, which I did. I cut down the daily dose slowly (can't remember what it was now) then moved to taking EOD. When I felt awful dropping too quickly, I just moved back up for a bit longer and this seemed to work ok for me, until I finally got rid of them.

It actually felt great to know I was making decisions on my own again and also to "feel" properly ie I actually gave a sh*t about the things I did.

You've been on these drugs for a long time and I don't think you should expect to be able to get off them in a month - That seems far too fast to adjust. It's also natural that you have an emotional reliance on the drugs after so long.

The major issues you had coming off them suddenly are a result of you stopping too quickly and not an indicator that you will still suffer from depression and anxiety once they are out of your system. Also, the longer you take anti-Ds, the more effective they are after coming off them (so I was told) so you are in a good position there.

Your doctor should be offering you some other support too in the form of counselling or therapies to provide you with coping strategies. There's also NHS support groups you can be referred to, if that works for you. You definitely need more support while you do this so you need to go back and ask the GP for it. We have a local mental health team in our area and we can self-refer so maybe ask about that, if the GP lets you down.

You may find that you don't need any further medication once it's clear of your body but you won't know that until you get there. Wishing you good luck


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

I suffered a burnout with my job last year. I'm a counsellor. Went on fluoxetine 20mg daily. Like you said, 3-4 weeks and I felt the best I'd felt in a very long time.

Took 3 months off work. Took myself off them after 6 months because they played havoc with my eyes. Infections. Massive bags. I looked ill.

Looked better but my stress returned. I left my job in July. I thought "f**k it. I'm done" and left.

I'm coming off them at the moment. I slowly reduce them over 6-10 weeks. 1 every other day for 4 days and then 1 every day for 2 days. Make it as subtle as possible. It doesn't matter how long it takes imo. After say a month of every other day, go 2 days without one and then every other day.

I think it's about subtlety. personally. They sorted me right out though.


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Thanks for the replies.

I made the mistake of doing internet research (as we do) and became an instant expert on all the non-SSRI drugs out there and all their side affects (as we do), and was kind of hoping he'd say "ah yes, no problem, lets try these instead...." but instead told me that like a plaster cast on a broken bone, eventually you have to take it off, not replace it with one that doesn't itch...


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

bjaminny said:


> I suffered a burnout with my job last year. I'm a counsellor. Went on fluoxetine 20mg daily. Like you said, 3-4 weeks and I felt the best I'd felt in a very long time.
> 
> Took 3 months off work. Took myself off them after 6 months because they played havoc with my eyes. Infections. Massive bags. I looked ill.
> 
> ...


 Last year when I went cold turkey, it was horrible. I became very tetchy and short tempered, was losing my rag with people and got very aggressive, yet filled with despair and hopelessness. I knew there was a major problem when I had to get myself psyched up for the gym, did my warm up, started with a barbell shoulder press and failed on the first rep, racked the bar, burst into tears and pleaded with the receptionist to cancel my membership.... WTF!!! That was at about the two weeks turkey point.


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

The Sweeney said:


> Last year when I went cold turkey, it was horrible. I became very tetchy and short tempered, was losing my rag with people and got very aggressive, yet filled with despair and hopelessness. I knew there was a major problem when I had to get myself psyched up for the gym, did my warm up, started with a barbell shoulder press and failed on the first rep, racked the bar, burst into tears and pleaded with the receptionist to cancel my membership.... WTF!!! That was at about the two weeks turkey point.


 Yeah. I was told my burnout was returning by my girlfriend. Anger, short tempered as fcuk. She then pleaded with me to leave my job.

If you've made a decision to come off Do it gently mate. Don't hurry it for anyone. Even if you feel amazing, reduce at a really slow rate. If it takes 4 months to reduce to one every other day and you feel ok on that; brilliant. Taking your time is the most important factor when taking this imo


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

Leigh said:


> A few years back, I spent 6 months on them and suffered the same side effect straight away but around the 6-month mark I noticed that my hair was also falling out so I decided I had to stop them. I'd been having counselling and CBT at this point and had also made quite a few positive decisions in my life so the timing seemed right too.
> 
> GP advised tapering off them, which I did. I cut down the daily dose slowly (can't remember what it was now) then moved to taking EOD. When I felt awful dropping too quickly, I just moved back up for a bit longer and this seemed to work ok for me, until I finally got rid of them.
> 
> ...


 Great post Leigh


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

bjaminny said:


> Yeah. I was told my burnout was returning by my girlfriend. Anger, short tempered as fcuk. She then pleaded with me to leave my job.
> 
> If you've made a decision to come off Do it gently mate. Don't hurry it for anyone. Even if you feel amazing, reduce at a really slow rate. If it takes 4 months to reduce to one every other day and you feel ok on that; brilliant. Taking your time is the most important factor when taking this imo


 I'd be happy to stay on them for life if it wasn't for the side effects which have always been bad, but have been getting a little worse recently. I'll spare you the details other than to say that it's like wearing 4 condoms - just very little sensation at all and there's like this block on my brain that prevents me getting turned on enough. The last few times we've done the deed I've just had to stop after while out of frustration as I just know it;s not going to happen, upon which it then just becomes a self fulfilling prophecy as performance anxiety takes over. I can only just about manage it by myself, and even that's after about half an hour FFS.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

The Sweeney said:


> I'd be happy to stay on them for life if it wasn't for the side effects which have always been bad, but have been getting a little worse recently. I'll spare you the details other than to say that it's like wearing 4 condoms - just very little sensation at all and there's like this block on my brain that prevents me getting turned on enough. The last few times we've done the deed I've just had to stop after while out of frustration as I just know it;s not going to happen, upon which it then just becomes a self fulfilling prophecy as performance anxiety takes over. I can only just about manage it by myself, and even that's after about half an hour FFS.


 a lot of ssri are notorious for that, its a shitty side effect you shouldn't have to live with, worth looking in to mirtazipine as that other guy has.mentioned. Your Dr should be open to trying to help you find one with the least side effects and one that works for you.


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

The Sweeney said:


> I'd be happy to stay on them for life if it wasn't for the side effects which have always been bad, but have been getting a little worse recently. I'll spare you the details other than to say that it's like wearing 4 condoms - just very little sensation at all and there's like this block on my brain that prevents me getting turned on enough. The last few times we've done the deed I've just had to stop after while out of frustration as I just know it;s not going to happen, upon which it then just becomes a self fulfilling prophecy as performance anxiety takes over. I can only just about manage it by myself, and even that's after about half an hour FFS.


 One of the many side effects. For me, sex is not important compared to your mental health. Be objective. If you're not happening up here (brain) , you definitely ain't happening down here.

As long as your partner understands it's not them and understand it wil be temporary, focus on your head. As Leigh mentioned, Gp will offer support in the form of counselling if you want it.

I have low T so that probably didn't help. But my job was draining as fcuk. Needed a more positive environment to be around instead of social workers, domestic abuse, addiction.

Even though coming off them was a horrible experience for you, you will be really focussed on self care when it comes to reducing now.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

I think there what i had

Made me feel even worse so ****ed em off after a few week if i remember correctly


----------



## CandleLitDesert (Mar 8, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> a lot of ssri are notorious for that, its a shitty side effect you shouldn't have to live with, worth looking in to mirtazipine as that other guy has.mentioned. Your Dr should be open to trying to help you find one with the least side effects and one that works for you.


 the only downside is the hunger it's worse then after a few spliffs


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

CandleLitDesert said:


> the only downside is the hunger it's worse then after a few spliffs


 lol, I heard some ppl get that. Never experienced it myself.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

I'd taper 5mg a month, if not slower.


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

MrLulz said:


> I'd taper 5mg a month, if not slower.


 You taking the piss mate?


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

The Dr suggested taking one every other day for two weeks, then one every third day for two weeks, then stopping.


----------



## Matt-Steron (Aug 15, 2015)

I took them a couple years back but only for two months, after the first 4 weeks your meant to start feeling better. Didn't happen for me tho, although I didn't feel any worse, I felt kinda flat and unemotional (along with the sexual side effects you noticed aswell). So against medical advice i quit cold turkey and was fine (Im not suggesting you do as you've been on them a while longer than I was). I honestly don't think I should of went on them in the first place, but my Doctors a d!ck and he'll use any excuse to fob me off. He even wanted me to go on to clonazepam, despite a history of alcoholism and valium addiction! And he said no more than two light gym sessions a week. As said before, don't rule out the counselling option, and if you feel you need drugs, maybe try the mirtazapine, my friend swears by them! Ive even taken the odd couple after a wired night on it and they knock you out for about 16 hours, although you do get used to that after a while. Best of luck mate whatever you chose.


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

I went to see another Dr as I simply didn't trust or buy into the feedback from the original one. I need the ADs and coming off them is not the way forwards for me.

The other Dr who also knows me and my family history agreed and is switching my over to Velafaxine to try instead to see if that helps with the side effects the Fluoxetine is giving me.

Is anyone on here on Venlafaxine and have any feedback to report?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

I was on some kind of ssri around 15 years ago (I forget the name) I was only on for 4 or 5 months but found the same effect on orgasm (or lack of) and that's as a teenager.

Came off cold turkey and my missus will attest to the fact that I no longer find it hard to orgasm.

Good luck OP


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

The Sweeney said:


> I went to see another Dr as I simply didn't trust or buy into the feedback from the original one. I need the ADs and coming off them is not the way forwards for me.
> 
> The other Dr who also knows me and my family history agreed and is switching my over to Velafaxine to try instead to see if that helps with the side effects the Fluoxetine is giving me.
> 
> Is anyone on here on Venlafaxine and have any feedback to report?


 its very good if you don't suffer from or can deal with the side effects.


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

ILLBehaviour said:


> its very good if you don't suffer from or can deal with the side effects.


 What SE did you suffer, if any?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

The Sweeney said:


> What SE did you suffer, if any?


 profuse sweating and poor libido, the libido thing was a killer.


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

ILLBehaviour said:


> profuse sweating and poor libido, the libido thing was a killer.


 Sweating I can live with, the libido or other sexual issues I'm trying to avoid.

I guess as individuals, there's no one size fit's all.

My libido doesn't seem diminished on the fluoxetine, but the ability to finish the job and when possible in a very mediocre fashion is rubbish.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

The Sweeney said:


> Sweating I can live with, the libido or other sexual issues I'm trying to avoid.
> 
> I guess as individuals, there's no one size fit's all.
> 
> My libido doesn't seem diminished on the fluoxetine, but the ability to finish the job and when possible in a very mediocre fashion is rubbish.


 I've just this weekend been prescribed Fluoxetine. Just wondering how long before you felt a difference? The doc said can take up to 2 month to start working. Would you agree?


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

My psychiatrist has me on buspirone for anxiety,as ,my main problem is really nasty anxiety almost panic attacks at times and ptsd which causes anxiety states rather than depression . She offered me valium or something called pregablin, but after reading about withdrawal issues and that apparently you can't be on valium for long periods I asked her about buspirone as side effects are mild, no weight gain, and apparently no withdrawal issues. So she wrote me out a prescription for that, I have to say I do feel a little calmer and feel a bit more confident, plus it has really helped the physical symptoms I had, heart pounding, sweating , feeling sick. All that happens is I feel a bit light headed for an hour after I take it. On the lowest effective dose right now as well.

But what is best about buspirone is Iam waking up every morning with a rock hard boner. In fact during the day Iam getting boners just randomly.It's great. I think it has a mild anti depressant effect as well.Had a few issues getting the gp surgery to sort me out some more though for some reason despite them having her letter.


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

The Sweeney said:


> Sweating I can live with, the libido or other sexual issues I'm trying to avoid.
> 
> I guess as individuals, there's no one size fit's all.
> 
> My libido doesn't seem diminished on the fluoxetine, but the ability to finish the job and when possible in a very mediocre fashion is rubbish.


 Apparently the stuff Iam on buspirone is sometimes added to anti depressants to help with sexual side effects. I don't have any trouble in that area and I have to say I feel like Iam 14 again.


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Bataz said:


> I've just this weekend been prescribed Fluoxetine. Just wondering how long before you felt a difference? The doc said can take up to 2 month to start working. Would you agree?


 With me (and we're all different) I was beginning to wonder if it was making any difference and if the very small initial changes were placebo, until exactly 6 weeks after I started I woke up and felt like the weight of the world had been lifted from my shoulders. it was amazing! Black and wite, night and day. Wonderful.

Just to update, I've now been off them for over 6 weeks and feel just fine. There was a bit of light headedness at first which lingered for about 4 weeks, but now I feel 'normal' whatever that means.

I'm currently fee of any meds and will monitor how this goes going forwards.

So far, so good.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

I was on citalopram for a year decided I didn't need them anymore came off them with little to no issues tbh I stayed off them for a year then a few months ago my daughter was born and we had a really traumatic labour my daughter got stuck she's came out not breathing I thought she was dead and so did the doctors . a couple of weeks after this I went back to work and had a full on nervous breakdown just couldn't stop thinking of the bad events that accoured I couldn't stop myself crying for hours . so I went to the docs and got citlopram again and tbh I think it's saved my life . I was at lowest I've ever felt in my life . I now feel better than ever and will try to come off again soon


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

CandleLitDesert said:


> I did after 4-5 months on them i came off, i will be honest it wasn't easy *i even got brain zaps* which was the feeling of little electric shocks when moving your head to fast or looking at bright lights and increased anxiety and suicidal idealation, after 2 months off of them this all stopped.
> 
> doctors tried me on a few different ones but it wasn't untill i went thought the local counseling service which was amazing they finally reccomended to my doctor i should be taking mirtazapine which is what i'm still on now for quite a few months and has helped to no end.
> 
> ...


 Strange, I used to get this after going on MDMA binges. Never really thought about it until you mentioned it. Any idea if the two are related?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

benji666 said:


> My psychiatrist has me on buspirone for anxiety,as ,my main problem is really nasty anxiety almost panic attacks at times and ptsd which causes anxiety states rather than depression . She offered me valium or something called pregablin, but after reading about withdrawal issues and that apparently you can't be on valium for long periods I asked her about buspirone as side effects are mild, no weight gain, and apparently no withdrawal issues. So she wrote me out a prescription for that, I have to say I do feel a little calmer and feel a bit more confident, plus it has really helped the physical symptoms I had, heart pounding, sweating , feeling sick. All that happens is I feel a bit light headed for an hour after I take it. On the lowest effective dose right now as well.
> 
> But what is best about buspirone is Iam waking up every morning with a rock hard boner. In fact during the day Iam getting boners just randomly.It'sat. I think it has a mild anti depressant effect as well.Had a few issues getting the gp surgery to sort me out some more though for some reason despite them having her letter.


 Best to steer clear of Diazepam mate, i's a good choice you made. I have been on it relatively long term though considering, it'd dependant on the situation and the person as to whether they keep you on it, it is a lot better than SSRI's regardless of the addictive part IMO.


----------



## CandleLitDesert (Mar 8, 2015)

benji666 said:


> My psychiatrist has me on buspirone for anxiety,as ,my main problem is really nasty anxiety almost panic attacks at times and ptsd which causes anxiety states rather than depression . She offered me valium or something called pregablin, but after reading about withdrawal issues and that apparently you can't be on valium for long periods I asked her about buspirone as side effects are mild, no weight gain, and apparently no withdrawal issues. So she wrote me out a prescription for that, I have to say I do feel a little calmer and feel a bit more confident, plus it has really helped the physical symptoms I had, heart pounding, sweating , feeling sick. All that happens is I feel a bit light headed for an hour after I take it. On the lowest effective dose right now as well.
> 
> But what is best about buspirone is Iam waking up every morning with a rock hard boner. In fact during the day Iam getting boners just randomly.It's great. I think it has a mild anti depressant effect as well.Had a few issues getting the gp surgery to sort me out some more though for some reason despite them having her letter.


 pregabalin is kick ass for anxiety IMO


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

CandleLitDesert said:


> pregabalin is kick ass for anxiety IMO


 +2

buspar is very mild compared to pregabalin (lyrica) - lyrica is nowhere near addictive as benzos (valium) and is easy to wean off with little or no sides, it was origianlly developed for neuropathic pain and then given a licence as an anti anxiety med.


----------

